

Really simple object granularity ACL for Django - niels
http://groups.google.com/group/django-users/msg/001ac85fd016550f

======
rwolf
I get a Google Groups nag screen when I try to view this page. Can someone
stick the one post we're interested in on pastebin or something?

It's not that I have any problem with Google Groups, it just interrupts my
"open 40 tabs and wallow through them" routine when one of the tabs asks me to
sign up for a service.

~~~
niels
<http://dpaste.com/90292/>

~~~
rwolf
Thanks!

